# Zahlung in Rubel



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits!

In allen schriftlichen deutschen Medien ist zu lesen, Putin habe ursprünglich für Gas eine Zahlung_ in Rubel_ gefordert. Laut dem Duden-Wörterbuch ist die Pluralform von ''Rubel'' Rubel (unverändert), gemäß dem WR-Wörterbuch lautet sie hingegen ''Rubels''.
Meine Frage: empfinden deutsche muttersprachliche Ohren die Form ''Rubel'' als normal _im Dativ Plural?_  Warum heißt es nicht ''Zahlung in Rubeln/Rubels''?

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne "in Rubel" - das bezieht sich auf die Währung (Maßeinheit) - und "in Rubeln" = Geldstücke oder Scheine, heute auch analog für Onlineüberweisungen.

Der Sachverhalt ist letztlich gleich.

Die Form mit "s" kenne ich nicht.
Wahrscheinlich Analogiebildung zu "Dollars". Könnte das sein? (Geklärt in #5)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Die Form mit "s" kenne ich nicht.


Wahrscheinlich ist das -s als Genitiv Singular gemeint, und ich habe das missverstanden.

<_ "in Rubel" - das bezieht sich auf die Währung_ > sollte nicht auch die Währung im Dativ stehen? Oder ist hier 'Rubel' Singular?


----------



## Hutschi

Rubel Duden Deklination

den Rubel, Rubeln = Dativ Plural
 Leider ist hier die Verwendung nicht angegeben.
Genitiv Singular ist "des Rubels". Das passt nicht zum Kontext.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Genitiv Singular ist "des Rubels". Das passt nicht zum Kontext.


Ich hatte eben das -s (im WR-Wörterbuch) als eine Plural-Angabe missverstanden. Es steht aber nur für Genitiv-Sing. da.



> den Rubel, Rubeln:  Dativ Plural


Die beiden Formen sind also anscheinend in der Bedeutung unterschiedlich..


----------



## Hutschi

Ich selbst würde sagen, ich bezahle mit hundert Rubeln. Ich bezahle in Rubel/Rubeln -
also konkretes Geld vs. Währung. Ob das allgemeingültig ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

_in Rubel_

Währungseinheiten werden nicht in den Plural gesetzt, wenn man die Währung meint. Es ist teils ein dialektaler Fehler, Einheiten in den Plural zu setzen.

_Das Schloss kostet 40 Dollar | Pfund | Euro | Rubel. (nicht: Dollars, Pfunde, Euros)
Das mach dann drei Euro! (nicht: Euros)_

Einheiten im Plural sind alltagssprachlich nur möglich, wenn man es sich als Objekt vorstellt. Bei Währungen findet dies aber quasi nie statt (außer dialektal falsch).

Ergänzung: Ausnahmen bilden natürlich die weiblichen Einheiten wie Krone, Sekunde etc.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Meine Frage: empfinden deutsche muttersprachliche Ohren die Form ''Rubel'' als normal _im Dativ Plural?_ Warum heißt es nicht ''Zahlung in Rubeln?



Das ist analog zu Maßeinheiten wie "Meter" oder "Liter". Wenn man die Einheit betonen will, nimmt man Singular; aber Plural ist auch möglich:

_Entfernung in Meter(n)
Volumen in Liter(n)_


----------



## bearded

Es handelt sich klar um eine deutsche Besonderheit: denn im Englischen (wie auch in den Romanischen Sprachen) werden Währungs- und Maßeinheiten in solchen Fällen stets im Plural verwendet:
_payment in dollars, paiement en francs, distanza in metri._...
Mir war diese Besonderheit bisher kaum aufgefallen: dank Eurer Erklärungen habe ich nun etwas Neues gelernt (ich hätte mich sonst etwas ''dialektal'' ausgedrückt  ). Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Es handelt sich klar um eine deutsche Besonderheit: denn im Englischen (wie auch in den Romanischen Sprachen) werden Währungs- und Maßeinheiten in solchen Fällen stets im Plural verwendet:



Nur (z.B.) auf den Euromünzen und -scheinen wird "Euro" im Singular geschrieben.

Siehe *hier*.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> dank Eurer Erklärungen habe ich nun etwas Neues gelernt (ich hätte mich sonst etwas ''dialektal'' ausgedrückt  ).



Was heißt hier "dialektal"? "Entfernung in Meter*n*" beispielweise scheint auch in Büchern die vorherrschende Variante zu sein (=> Google Ngrams).


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> "Entfernung in Meter*n*"


Das ist gleich doppelt ein Spezialfall. Erstens eine feste Wendung, zweitens die verbreitetste Einheit überhaupt. Niemand würde "Drehmoment in Newtonmetern" schreiben, oder? 

Ansonsten kommt "Metern" vor allem in narrativen Kontexten standardsprachlich vor, "in acht Metern Entfernung lag...".

Aber hier geht es ja vorrangig um Währungen: "Das macht drei Euros" ist einfach irgendwo zwischen grob dialektal und "unterschichtig", oder? Das sagt doch wohl niemand mit ausreichend Bildung in der Standardsprache.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Das ist gleich doppelt ein Spezialfall. Erstens eine feste Wendung, zweitens die verbreitetste Einheit überhaupt. Niemand würde "Drehmoment in Newtonmetern" schreiben, oder?



Das mit der "festen Wendung" sehe ich jetzt nicht und Fans von "Newtonmeter*n*" scheint es auch zu geben. 




Kajjo said:


> Aber hier geht es ja vorrangig um Währungen: "Das macht drei Euros" ist einfach irgendwo zwischen grob dialektal und "unterschichtig", oder? Das sagt doch wohl niemand mit ausreichend Bildung in der Standardsprache.



Wenn es um einen bestimmten Betrag geht (10 Euro, 20 Dollar, ...) sind wir uns einig. Bei "Rubel" sind hier Singular und Plural auch identisch.

Aber Ausdrücke wie  "Zahlung in Rubeln" o.ä.  sehe ich nicht so kritisch. Das findet man sogar in Zeitungen.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Nur (z.B.) auf den Euromünzen und -scheinen wird "Euro" im Singular geschrieben.
> 
> Siehe *hier*.


''Euro'' ist bei uns sowohl Singular wie auch  Plural (unveränderliches Substantiv).


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das ist gleich doppelt ein Spezialfall. Erstens eine feste Wendung, zweitens die verbreitetste Einheit überhaupt. Niemand würde "Drehmoment in Newtonmetern" schreiben, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten kommt "Metern" vor allem in narrativen Kontexten standardsprachlich vor, "in acht Metern Entfernung lag...".
> 
> Aber hier geht es ja vorrangig um Währungen: "Das macht drei Euros" ist einfach irgendwo zwischen grob dialektal und "unterschichtig", oder? Das sagt doch wohl niemand mit ausreichend Bildung in der Standardsprache.


Mit pejorativen Einschätzungen bin ich vorsichtig. 
Wie ist es, wenn die Geldstùcke gemeint sind?
Also nicht: Ich bezahle 5 Rubel, sondern "Ich bezahle mit 5 Rubeln." ?

Bei der Währung sind wir uns weitgehend einig. Aber wie ist es beim konkreten Geld?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ''Euro'' ist bei uns auch Plural (unveraenderliches Substantiv).


Nur bei Bedeutung Währung. Ist es bei einem Euro bei Euch dann auch Plural?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Nur bei Bedeutung Währung. Ist es bei einem Euro bei Euch dann auch Plural?


Nein. Das Wort bleibt immer gleich (mein ''auch Plural'' war irreführend, sorry. Ich habe das inzwischen editiert):
Ein Euro = _un Euro_
Zwei Euro = _due Euro._.
''Euro'' ist kein gutes Beispiel für die obige Diskussion, da es nie eine Pluralendung hat (aber wir empfinden es als Plural bei Zahlen höher als eins).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es, wenn die Geldstùcke gemeint sind?
> Also nicht: Ich bezahle 5 Rubel, sondern "Ich bezahle mit 5 Rubeln." ?
> 
> Bei der Währung sind wir uns weitgehend einig. Aber wie ist es beim konkreten Geld?


Wenn man mit 5 Ein-Rubel-Münzen bezahlt, könnte man das evtl. sagen. Aber meist sagt man ja nur, wie gross die Summe des Geldwertes ist, und interessiert sich nicht für die Stückelung.

P.S.: Die meisten Zuhörer wären in einem solchen Fall wohl unsicher, ob wirklich Ein-Rubel-Münzen gemeint sind. Es klingt eher nach der erwähnten "dialektalen" Abweichung.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Wenn man mit 5 Ein-Rubel-Münzen bezahlt, könnte man das evtl. sagen. Aber meist sagt man ja nur, wie gross die Summe des Geldwertes ist, und interessiert sich nicht für die Stückelung.
> 
> P.S.: Die meisten Zuhörer wären in einem solchen Fall wohl unsicher, ob wirklich Ein-Rubel-Münzen gemeint sind. Es klingt eher nach der genannten "dialektalen" Abweichung.


Genau das (5 Rubel) meinte ich. Allerdings sehe ich im anderen Fall keine "dialektale" sondern höchstens eine umgangssprachliche Abweichung. Dialekt ist mehr als eine Abweichung. Es ist ein eigenes Sprachsystem und ist im Prinzip eine eigenständige Sprache. Sie müsste dann zugrunde liegen. Das sehe ich hier nicht. Es ist auch zu weit verbreitet.

Ich möchte mit 5 Rubeln bezahlen. Hier sehe ich nicht mal diese "Abweichung". Ich spreche ja nicht über die Währung sondern die Bezahlung.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Ich spreche ja nicht über die Währung sondern die Bezahlung.


Egal, ob die Währung abstrakt genannt wird oder zusammen mit einem konkreten Betrag, den man z.B. bezahlt - ich würde in allen Fällen "Rubel" und nicht "Rubeln" sagen. Wenn ich sagen möchte, dass ich ich mit 5 Ein-Rubel-Münzen bezahlen möchte, wäre mir das Wort "Rubeln" zu unklar, ich würde daher "Ein-Rubel-Münzen" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie meint dann der Duden die Formen? Er gibt ja bekanntlich beide an (siehe  #4)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Wie meint dann der Duden die Formen? Er gibt ja bekanntlich beide an (siehe  #4)


Ich vermute, dass der Duden auch z.B. "in Rubeln bezahlen" für richtig hält, also die allgemeine Verwendung von "Rubeln" statt "Rubel" im Dativ Plural. Aber ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe hier an anderer Stelle Beispiele gefunden:

Heißt es der, die oder das Rubel?



> _Dem Rubel, den Rubeln:_ So funktioniert der Dativ.​Man benutzt den Dativ – also beispielsweise: _dem Rubel_ –, um zu zeigen, wer Empfänger/Adressat oder Ziel ist, wenn man über eine Aktion spricht. Das Fragewörter sind _wem_ oder _was_. Der Dativ ist beispielsweise bei diesen Verben der Kasus für das Objekt: _bringen, anbieten, erklären, empfehlen, leihen, geben, schenken, schreiben, wünschen, schicken, zeigen …_
> 
> Auch im Zusammenhang mit bestimmten Präpositionen wird der Dativ im Deutschen benutzt, zum Beispiel: _von dem Rubel, mit den Rubeln, bei dem Rubel_.



_Ich bezahle mit Rubel._ Das funktioniert für mich. Es betrifft die Währung
Aber: _Ich bezahle mit den Rubel. - Das ist falsch._ Es muss heißen:_ Ich bezahle mit den Rubeln. oder: Ich bezahle mit den hundert Rubeln, die ich heute früh bekommen habe. (Beispiele)_

Bei "in Rubel" ist eher die Währung gemeint, aber es können auch Geldbeträge sein. Das ist nicht völlig klar.


PS: 
Zahlung in Rubel - das halte ich für korrekt. 
Zahlung in Rubeln - das halte ich ebenfalls für korrekt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Aber: _Ich bezahle mit den Rubel. - Das ist falsch._ Es muss heißen:_ Ich bezahle mit den Rubeln. oder: Ich bezahle mit den hundert Rubeln, die ich heute früh bekommen habe. (Beispiele)_



Mit bestimmtem Artikel (oder Demonstrativpronomen) braucht es wohl die Flexionsendung.

P.S.: Ich glaube, es geht auch in diesen Fällen ohne "-n", aber man neigt eher dazu, mit "-n" zu ergänzen.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Was heißt hier "dialektal"?


Als ich dies schrieb:


bearded said:


> (ich hätte mich sonst etwas ''dialektal'' ausgedrückt  )


zitierte ich Kajjo:


Kajjo said:


> Es ist teils ein dialektaler Fehler, Einheiten in den Plural zu setzen.


Den darauffolgenden Beiträgen habe ich inzwischen entnommen, dass in vielen Fällen auch die Pluralformen gängig und standardmäßig sind.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Zahlung in Rubel - das halte ich für korrekt.
> Zahlung in Rubeln - das halte ich ebenfalls für korrekt.


Das zweite würde ich nur verwenden, wenn es um die Bezahlung mit Münzen oder Scheinen mit einen ganzzahligen Rubel-Nennwert handelt. Allgemein wird die Verwendung von Pluralformen bei Maßeinheiten als widersinnig wahrgenommen, wenn die in dieser Einheit gemessenen Werte Nachkommastellen erlauben.

Dazu kommt, dass viele Währungen denselben Namen haben, wie ihre Haupteinheit und bei _in Rubel bezahlen_ kann _Rubel _sowohl als Währungsnamen oder als Einheitennamen verstanden werden. Wenn der Währungsname gemeint ist, verbietet sich eine Pluralform auch. Bei einem Vergleich mit Währungen, wo Währungs- und Einheitsnamen unterschiedlich sind, wird diese Mehrdeutigkeit klar: So kann sowohl_ in Pfund bezahlen_ oder_ in Yuan bezahlen_ (Einheitsnamen) sagen als auch_ in Sterling bezahlen_ oder_ in Renminbi bezahlen_ (Währungsnamen).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Allgemein wird die Verwendung von Pluralformen bei Maßeinheiten als widersinnig wahrgenommen, wenn die in dieser Einheit gemessenen Werte Nachkommastellen erlauben.


Beispiel:

Ich bezahle mit 3 Rubel 25 (edit: "Cent" entfernt, das ist hier die falsche Stückelung)
(Normalerweise ohne "mit+Dativ", es dient nur zur Veranschaulichung - sondern mit Akkussativ: Ich bezahle 3 Rubel 25 Cent. )


----------



## Alemanita

Habeck, gerade im Deutschlandfunk zu hören: ... man kann in Dollar oder Euro*s *bezahlen ...


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> ... man kann in Dollar oder Euro*s *bezahlen ...


Scherzhaft auch in "Euronen".

Gegebenenfalls werden sie in Rubel umgetauscht.


----------



## Demiurg

Alemanita said:


> Habeck, gerade im Deutschlandfunk zu hören: ... man kann in Dollar oder Euro*s *bezahlen ...


Und der Mann hat immerhin Germanistik (mit Abschluss) studiert.


----------



## nescit

Demiurg said:


> Und der Mann hat immerhin Germanistik (mit Abschluss) studiert.


Bei gesprochener Sprache darf man halt nicht jeden Euro auf die Goldwaage legen.
In Veralberung der "Euros" höre ich manchmal "Euronen". Auch hübsch.


----------



## Alemanita

nescit said:


> Bei gesprochener Sprache darf man halt nicht jeden Euro auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Habeck, gerade im Deutschlandfunk zu hören: ... man kann in Dollar oder Euro*s *bezahlen ...


Traurig... Bildungsnotstand Deutschland. Finde ich SUPER schlimm.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Traurig... Bildungsnotstand Deutschland. Finde ich SUPER schlimm.


Nein, nicht wirklich. Erstens ist es nur eine Präferenz und keine feste Regel, den Singular zu benutzen, wenn der Währungsname zugleich ein ein Einheitenname ist (_*in Sterling*s* bezahlen_ wäre dagegen ein wirklicher Grammatikfehler) und zweitens, selbst wenn es ein Fehler wäre, wenn man bei jedem Grammatikfehler, der jemandem in freier Rede unterläuft, den Untergang des Abendlandes heraufbeschwören wollte, kämen wir zu nichts anderem mehr. Bei Spitzenpolitikern hören das nur gleich Millionen. Es sind aber auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Frank78

nescit said:


> In Veralberung der "Euros" höre ich manchmal "Euronen". Auch hübsch.



Europa war doch eine Frau, also ist die -en Mehrzahl gar nicht so abwegig.


----------

